# Black Maple



## Steve Walker (Dec 23, 2014)

I really enjoy turning bowls, and have some wood that I need to get used up before it gets stale, so I grabbed a slab of BLM and cut two 15" rounds out of it. I put the first one on the lathe, shaped up the bottom side, and when I shut the lathe off to get ready to do some sanding, it was loaded with CRACKS. grumbled a bit, swore under my breathe a lot, took it off the lathe and pitched it out the shop door. Grabbed up the second one, gave it a careful inspection, looked OK, so on the lathe it went. Put a tenon on the bottom, started shaping it, and was thinking "I wonder", shut the lathe off, and sure enough, CRACKS. *%&^#@*!!!!!
Pretty much decided screw it, I'm turning it anyway, as long as I don't think it will fly apart. Once it was turned and sanded, I'm thinking to myself......self, I REALLY don't want to fill all those cracks, so I grabbed the propane torch and burned the outside, sanded it back to about the color of a Hershey bar, and finished it with antique oil.
Was it worth the effort?
You tell me.
It ended up a tad over 14" x 4"

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2014)

I really like that effect on the outside! and yes, I think it was worth the time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 23, 2014)

WOW! Definitely worth it! Fantastic bowl - really like the effect of the burn and the color you achieved!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sure beats filling all those cracks!

Cool looking bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2014)

Looks good to me! FWIW, I've noticed internal drying cracks in several pieces of big leaf maple that I've gotten... They look perfectly fine on the outside, but the inside is a different story. I wonder if that's a characteristic of the wood or something to do with the drying process?

Now you've gotta go find that one you threw out the door so you can have a set!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 23, 2014)

YUP! well worth the time. I like the contrast. well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Dec 25, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Now you've gotta go find that one you threw out the door so you can have a set!



It's already sitting on the bench.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2014)

Very cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 26, 2014)

Definitely worth it Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Dec 27, 2014)

Steve, I've said it elsewhere, but I really like what you did on this one. The burning on the outside and the cracks seems to go well together. Nice one, buddy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

